# What Is This?



## buggsy (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi all, I just picked a SB 9A with a bunch of stuff with it. This is an item in the box that needs identifying. Can anyone tell me what it is. It says logan engineering on the back. Thanks


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 21, 2015)

Looks like some sort of collet chuck. Does it have any numbes?


----------



## buggsy (Mar 22, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> Looks like some sort of collet chuck. Does it have any numbes?



I took some more pics. Figured out how it works. It is a collet closer for the w&s collets. What do you think? What's it worth?

thanks
Buggsy


----------



## Thoro (Mar 22, 2015)

It's not worth anything.  Mail it to me and I will handle scrapping it for you.  I'll be the big person here and save you the time and money of going to the scrap yard yourself and risking a flat tire.

All honesty, I don't know the value.  But it sure looks neat! 

Did you get any collets with it except the one pictured?  I think that's more pertinent than what  it's worth, as the question of how available those collets are would probably determine a large part of it's value.  Unless you can find someone with a bucket or two of those collets and they are missing the closer....Food for thought.


----------



## buggsy (Mar 22, 2015)

Thoro said:


> It's not worth anything.  Mail it to me and I will handle scrapping it for you.  I'll be the big person here and save you the time and money of going to the scrap yard yourself and risking a flat tire.
> 
> All honesty, I don't know the value.  But it sure looks neat!
> 
> Did you get any collets with it except the one pictured?  I think that's more pertinent than what  it's worth, as the question of how available those collets are would probably determine a large part of it's value.  Unless you can find someone with a bucket or two of those collets and they are missing the closer....Food for thought.



Thanks, yes I got about a dozen collets for it.


----------

